# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  dreaming out loud..........one republic

## khaled aljonidee

البوم جميل للمغني one republic بعنوان dreaming out loud

الألبوم يحتل المركز الأول حسب تصنيف موقع الياهو و من اجمل اغاني الألبوم 

stop and stare 

للتحميل اضغط هنا...

اتمنى ان ينال الألبوم اعجابكم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور خالد رح اخلي سوسن تسمعه وتحكيلي رايها فيه بما اني ما الي دخل بالاغاي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور خالد رح اخلي سوسن تسمعه وتحكيلي رايها فيه بما اني ما الي دخل بالاغاي


بس على فكره الالبوم مش كامل :Icon31: 

لكنه بيحتوي على اغاني جميلة :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31: 


> بس على فكره الالبوم مش كامل
> 
> لكنه بيحتوي على اغاني جميلة

----------

